# Can someone tell me how these parts are assembled



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a question, this is for a Massey 255 . The front hub part number these parts fit into is 537281M92.
The rear seal comes in two pieces. The seal itself and another piece called a sleave wear or wear sleeve.
#1 It appears that the wear sleeve goes into the hub after the rear bearing with the cup facing the spindle knuckle. Please tell me if I am guessing this right.
#2 The seal has a metal side and a rubber side. the rubber side says "Dirty Side".
I'm assuming this doesn't mean Greasy Side and should be on the knuckle side and not in towards the bearings and grease. I'm including two pictures that hopefully indicate my question. I believe that the bottom picture is correct.
If any one can tell me for sure I would sure appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The bearing is assembled with the outer race (what you refer to as the wear sleeve) to the inside of the hub. It presses in against a step with the larger diameter of the taper facing out. The bearing is packed with grease and inserted into the wear ring, small end of taper into the mating surface. The seal is pressed into the hub bore after the bearing is inserted, with the flat side toward the exposed dirty side of the assembly. The seal side with the lip will be in towards the grease.

You will want a thin film of grease on the spindle so the sealing surface of the seal is lubed when it scrapes/rubs on the spindle.

The final assembly will be, from inside the hub outwards, wear ring, bearing, then seal.


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. The bearing races I have already pressed into place in the hub. The rear bearing goes in followed by the wear sleeve and then the seal. I’m guessing the thing you think is the rear bearing race in the picture is what is called the wear sleeve. 
The wear sleeve and the bearing race are two very different parts. 
In the pictures the races are not shown as they are already installed 
The seal with a rubber side and a metallic side is plainly marked on the rubber side as DIRT SIDE. If logic has anything to do with it the rubber would face the opposite direction from what you suggest. This is not a typical one piece seal you would normally see on a wheel hub. 
This pdf file shows the extra parts. Unfortunately my attempts to cut and paste it have been unsuccessful. 
I have to say that my instincts agree with you to put the rubber to the bearing/grease side. That’s the way every other seal I ever installed but they were all one piece. 
Thanks again.


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

I finally got smart and took a picture of the file. Hope this helps clear up my question 
Part#2
sleeve wear, wear sleeve
Part#5
seal


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have changed front bearings and seals in MF 255, 265, 275, and 285, and this is the first two part seal I have ever seen in one.

Seen some old 8N Fords with a similar system, but it was for spindles that had a groove worn in the seal contact surface, and set the replacement seal farther out of the hub to contact unworn metal.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The wear sleeve is just like the ones they use on worn harmonic balancers ,or semi axles.
Just install it on hub's seal race,ONLY if the race is worn.
Then install the seal into it.
Otherwise just install the seal normally,and ignore the sleeve.
.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, but I "THINK" you guys are thinking about a "speedi-sleeve"..
That gets pressed onto a shaft to "hide" a wear groove on a shaft & gives a new seal a clean place to ride..
You can see in his pics that his "wear sleeve" is the same size as the seal..
I don't profess to know how it goes.. just an observation.
IS the bearing a pressed fit? or does it float/slide on the spindle? IF it slides/floats, the wear sleeve will be the "backer" for the bearing.. so its not riding on the rubber seal.
JustMyOpinion.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So it comes down to which side is the dirty side? Where was this kit manufactured? From my very limited experience, and from what I've seen on youtube, the rear seal pushes into the rear of the hub with the rubber towards the bearing or greasy side. Grease the hub well, install the bearing, mating it with the bearing race, install the wear ring with the flange towards the bearing and the seal should sit in the wear piece rubber side towards the bearing. Pack the hub with lots of grease as you go. Lots of good help above, just need to put the info all together.
This is for a 265, but the method should be of help.


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Taken a while to get back but I got it all together.. The cupped part faces the inside of the spindle followed by the seal.
Thanks for all the input..


----------

